# myth: emperor scorpion can snap pencil with claws



## Widowman10 (May 21, 2011)

ok, i've seen this floated around and quoted around several times on several websites. however, i can't seem to find any information that confirms it. 

did anyone actually test this, or did someone test claw strength and equate it to the force it would take to snap a pencil (for ease of comparison)? 

not interested in hearsay, but in any solid info anyone has. oh, and if someone has access to a pressure gauge (or other instrument that could correctly measure applied force) and wants to take this on, it would be well appreciated by all i think 




thanks!


----------



## Spidershane1 (May 21, 2011)

Well, I've been pinched by these lil buggers before and let me tell you.... they are very strong, lol. 
I wouldn't doubt for a second that a pencil could break under that pressure.

Scientific? No, but its all I got


----------



## Galapoheros (May 21, 2011)

I would say "no".  Their chela aren't extremely sharp, they would end up compressing too much wood.  Even if they were very sharp, try pushing a razor blade through a pencil.  Also, try snapping a wooden pencil with your front teeth, straight down no side to side motion.  I think it's just another rumor started by somebody's guessing.


----------



## llamastick (May 22, 2011)

Good luck ever getting an emp angry enough to do it, even if it's possible.


----------



## Michiel (May 22, 2011)

it is what it is, a myth....They can make some dentmarks, but snapping it? No way....


----------



## Widowman10 (May 22, 2011)

thank you everyone for your thoughts. 

anyone know how this myth got started?


----------



## Michiel (May 23, 2011)

Widowman10 said:


> thank you everyone for your thoughts.
> 
> anyone know how this myth got started?


Take a few people with certain beliefs and let them communicate with the rest of the world.......


----------



## BobGrill (May 23, 2011)

One thing is sure: being pinched by an emp hurts. Those claws are strong enough to draw blood.


----------



## praetorian2150 (Jun 3, 2011)

I can personally vouch on that myth. The first day i got my emp "scipio" he almost snapped my pencil in half. at least 3/4 of the way through. scared the crap out of me too


----------



## Widowman10 (Jun 3, 2011)

interesting!


----------



## praetorian2150 (Jun 3, 2011)

yeah mine had the worst attitude of all time. snatched up and ate four roaches without missing a beat too lmao


----------



## thebugwife (Jun 3, 2011)

We have had sooooooo many talks about this one!  

I think it comes down to if you have the perfect pencil, at the perfect angle, with the perfect emp, at the perfect moment, Definitely Possible!  However not very Plausible.  I have given many an emp a variety of pencils and have produced some pretty impressive gouges, but no breaks!....there was an awesome batter though, never missed a pitch


----------



## Widowman10 (Jun 3, 2011)

thebugwife said:


> We have had sooooooo many talks about this one!
> 
> I think it comes down to if you have the perfect pencil, at the perfect angle, with the perfect emp, at the perfect moment, Definitely Possible!  However not very Plausible.  I have given many an emp a variety of pencils and have produced some pretty impressive gouges, but no breaks!....there was an awesome batter though, never missed a pitch


well, do some more testing and post a pic!! 

would be neat


----------



## Chrome69 (Jun 3, 2011)

I have a female P. cav that broke a casing of a pen in half when I moved a hide with it, crazy girl. Think it would depend on the pencil.


----------



## Spidershane1 (Jun 5, 2011)

I had a book on emp care, and it showed pics of where the scorps had actually cut through metal screen on the front of the cage. I'm not sure what guage the screen was, but it's still impressive either way.


----------



## Malhavoc's (Jun 6, 2011)

someone write myth busters.


----------



## Widowman10 (Jun 6, 2011)

Malhavoc's said:


> someone write myth busters.


awesome. you should totally do that  hahaha


----------



## Michiel (Jun 6, 2011)

My emp cracked 4 inches thick stainless steel bars just by looking at them! Really! Totally cool, dude!

Couldn't resist, sorry.   It depends on the pencil and the emp. I'll bet the larger emps can maim a pencil very nicely, might even in an odd case it CAN snap the pencil...but let's not make them into notorious pencil snappers, they don't deserve it


----------



## llamastick (Jun 7, 2011)

Mythbusters would realize they can't get a scorpion to do tricks on cue, mess around with pressure sensors, then build a 10ft mechanical claw to snap phone poles with.


----------



## Malhavoc's (Jun 8, 2011)

llamastick said:


> Mythbusters would realize they can't get a scorpion to do tricks on cue, mess around with pressure sensors, then build a 10ft mechanical claw to snap phone poles with.


 Really, I dont see a problem with this. if they did indeed use a preasure sensor to create an artificial claw with the same strengh of a scorpion- it is indeed accurate, even if they make a super claw to destroy telephone poles


----------



## FortCooper1982 (Jun 8, 2011)

If just tried this...









no way!!! the emp has only just managed to scrape some of the colouring off the wood and a few tiny dints and its given it a good squeeze. it just wouldnt happen, there no way strong enough!! would be pretty cool if they could tho. :evil:


----------



## ShadowBlade (Jun 8, 2011)

As far as how strong their pinch feels, have someone pinch your arm. Then have them try and pinch a pencil in half. Pain doesn't necessarily equal strength.

-Sean


----------



## Moltar (Jun 10, 2011)

I bet they could snap a toothpick at least... Also, (no offense FortCooper) I don't buy the chopstick test. They are generally made of harder wood and the lacquer makes them slippery and not as easy to cut into.

I'm in the camp of _It may be possible under perfect conditions but generally not very likely._ There is also the question of the pencil itself; is it cut from a solid stick of pine or is it that plasticy wood pulp stuff, which is much less strong.

I want to see some videos proving or debunking the myth that an emp can pinch right through the flesh of a human nostril... THEN I will be impressed!


----------



## DireWolf0384 (Jun 12, 2011)

Lets remember that the claws on P. Imperators are their main defense, they rely on their claws for both defense and hunting. I got pinched by one of mine and it drew blood. It hurts.


----------



## Malhavoc's (Jun 12, 2011)

Question: on the pencil picture above, how do you know that that pinch is the full capability of the scorpion- and like snapping turtle is their pinch lest strong in captivity as their wild counterparts?


----------

